
Show HN: Support the EFF and Others with ThriveLinks - gwintrob
http://www.thrivelinks.com/
======
walke
What does the squeeze page show "Shared 16 times via ThriveLinks" on a link to
a page I can almost guarantee no one has used ThriveLinks to share before?

~~~
gwintrob
It's the number of times the donation page has been viewed.

------
chm
I haven't seen an "About" page or "How this works" page.

So, how does it work?

~~~
coldpie
Looks like it inserts an interstitial into your link. Took me a little while
to figure it out, using the example at the top of their page.

The page is completely blank with NoScript enabled, by the way. Surely you can
figure out a way to display text without relying on JavaScript.

------
ianrust
never has linking to meatspin felt so socially responsible:

[http://www.thrivelinks.com/xVOug38auu](http://www.thrivelinks.com/xVOug38auu)

